# Crusty nose



## Sonny (Feb 11, 2012)

My five year old v has developed a bumpy crust on his nose. Only on the nose itself not on the fur around it. Has been there for several weeks and has not gotten any worse. Anyone see this with their v.


----------



## Gator (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen this on my sister's V. It showed up around age 7ish. My previous dog was her sister and she never had that condition. My sister did not investigate what it might be so I cannot help you there. The family jack russell had it as well. I can say both had their noses rooting through the dirt more frequently than my previous V (who did like to get her feet dirtly)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Sonny, and welcome to the forums. Maybe it's just me, but I would ask the Vet about the bumpy crust. I'm on a first-name basis with my Vet. He has cared for my last three dogs. Anyhow, it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------

